# Linux für Laptop, Abhängigkeiten und Tipps?



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Habe einen Laptop und würde gerne zum Arbeiten Linux verwenden Weil ich denke das unterwegs linux stromsparender ist. Habe einen Laptop von Toshiba Modell A100 Satellite

Hier die Stammdaten:
	
	
	



```
SiSoftware Sandra

System
Hostname : ELOMENE-LAPTOP
Benutzer : Elomene
Arbeitsgruppe : ARBEITSGRUPPE

Prozessor
Modell : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz
Geschwindigkeit : 1.60GHz
Kerne pro Prozessor : 2 Einheit(en)
Threads pro Kern : 1 Einheit(en)
Typ : Mobile, Dual-Core
Interner Datencache : 2x 32kB, Synchron, Write-Thru, 8-weg Satz, Inklusiv, 64 Byte Zeilengröße
L2 Onboard Cache : 2MB, ECC, Synchron, ATC, 8-weg Satz, Inklusiv, 64 Byte Zeilengröße, 2 geteilte Threads

System
System : TOSHIBA Satellite A100
Platform Compliance : Intel Centrino
Mainboard : Intel Corporation CAPELL VALLEY(NAPA) CRB
Bus(se) : ISA X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB PCMCIA CardBus USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
MP Unterstützung : 1 Prozessor(en)
MP APIC : Ja
System BIOS : Phoenix Technologies LTD 255.255
Gesamtspeicher : 2.00GB DDR2

Chipsatz 1
Modell : Toshiba 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller
Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit : 4x 133MHz (532MHz)
Gesamtspeicher : 2GB DDR2
Speicherbusgeschwindigkeit : 4x 133MHz (532MHz)

Grafiksystem
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
Imaging Device : HP Photosmart C4380

Physische Speichergeräte
Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 160GB (SATA150, NCQ, 7MB Cache) : 149.05GB (C:) (D:)
MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S (ATAPI33, 24x CD-R, 24x CD-W, 3x DVD-R, 3x DVD-W, 2MB Cache) : k.A. (E:)
RJ9040J LFY380S (SCSI) : k.A. (F:)

Logischer Speichergeräte
Festplatte (C:) : 39.37GB (17.20GB, 44% Freier Speicherplatz) (NTFS) @ Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 160GB (SATA150, NCQ, 7MB Cache)
Festplatte (D:) : 109.43GB (50.33GB, 46% Freier Speicherplatz) (NTFS) @ Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 160GB (SATA150, NCQ, 7MB Cache)
CD-ROM/DVD (E:) : k.A. @ MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S (ATAPI33, 24x CD-R, 24x CD-W, 3x DVD-R, 3x DVD-W, 2MB Cache)
CD-ROM/DVD (F:) : k.A. @ RJ9040J LFY380S (SCSI)

Peripherie
Serielle/Parallele Anschlüsse : 1 COM / 0 LPT
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(R) 82801GB USB universeller Hostcontroller - 27C8
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(R) 82801GB USB universeller Hostcontroller - 27C9
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(R) 82801GB USB universeller Hostcontroller - 27CA
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(R) 82801GB USB universeller Hostcontroller - 27CB
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(R) 82801GB USB2 erweiterter Hostcontroller - 27CC
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Root-Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Verbundgerät
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Druckerunterstützung
USB Controller/Hub : HP Photosmart C4380 series (DOT4USB)
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Massenspeichergerät
USB Controller/Hub : USB-Massenspeichergerät
FireWire/1394 Controller/Hub : Texas Instruments OHCI-konformer IEEE 1394-Hostcontroller
PCMCIA/CardBus Controller : Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
Tastatur : Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Maus : Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Maus : HID-konforme Maus
Human Interface : Razer 1600dpi 3 Buttons Optical Mouse

Kumminikationsgeräte
Gerät : TOSHIBA Software Modem

Drucker- und Faxgeräte
Modell : HP Photosmart C4380 series

Energieverwaltung
Stromnetzstatus : Angeschlossen
Batterie Nr. 1 : 56%

Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows Vista Home Media Center 6.00.6001 (Service Pack 1, v.668)
Platform Compliance : Win32 x86

Windows Leistungsindex
Aktuelles System : 4.3

Netzwerkdienste
Adapter : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE-Netzwerkverbindung
Adapter : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
```

Geht das mit der Hardware Unterstützung und welches Linux unterstützt Laptops gut und Welches ist für Anfänger gut.

Mit Freundlichen Gruß

draxx


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

also ich glaube nicht, dass so großartig Strom gespart wird.

Schau dir mal Ubuntu oder SuSe an. Sind beides Distris, die eigentlich ziemlich leicht zu handhaben sind.

Es gibt von beiden Live-Cds. Da kannst du es dir anschauen, ohne was zu installieren.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Nicht? Naja der muss bei mir im Windows viel laden da viel Programme und das Linux soll dann nur zum Surfen und Arbeiten da sein (wegen schule und so)


----------



## Sukrim (13. März 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Festplatte im Vergleich zum Bildschirm, Prozessor und Grafikkarte so viel Strom verbraucht (ich habe übrigens dasselbe Modell!)

Wieso sollte Linux auch weniger Festplattenzugriffe haben? Ich denke, da müsstest du dann auch schon recht viel rumbasteln (vielleicht Gentoo?) um da wirklich noch merklich was zu optimieren...

(ahja: "Kumminikationsgeräte" )


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Hmm also lohnt sich ehr nicht?


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Also zum ausprobieren und Linux mal zu testen, lohnt es sich schon, aber nicht um Strom zu sparen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Gut dann werde ich das lassen gibts vielleicht andere tools die sich für windows empfehlen? Zecks Tuning auser Tuneup Utilitys?


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Naja, da gibt es einiges. Zuviel um hier etwas davon zu posten.

Suche einfach mal bei Google nach Windows tunen. Du musst entscheiden was dich am besten anspricht. 

Meiner Meinung nach reicht TuneUp Utilities vollkommen aus.


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Welches Programm ist zum beschleunigen geeignet, weil Tuneup hab ich schon drauf aber das 2007 lohnt 2008 oder eher egal?


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Ich kenne leider die Änderungen nicht. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es da allzu große unterschiede geben wird.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. März 2008)

Also ich seh da was von Centrino und kann Dir somit sagen dass Du keine Probleme haben solltest.
Mein ThinkPad hat einen Centrino-Sticker und mit Fedora (zuvor 7, aktuell 8, bald 9) funktioniert alles, und zwar out-of-the-box.


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

wichtig ist mir halt die "durchhalt" Dauer des Akkus wegen kabellosen arbeiten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. März 2008)

Ich denke unter Linux kannst Du, im Vergleich zu Windows etwas Energie sparen indem Du z.B. nur benoetigten Kram laufen laesst.
Unter Windows ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit den Diensten.

PowerTop hilft auch dabei zu identifizieren welche Prozesse immer wieder die Sleep-Zustaende unterbrechen.

Zusaetzlich kannst Du auch noch mit dem Mount-Parameter noatime dafuer sorgen dass weniger auf der Festplatte geackert wird. Das gibt Performance-Vorteile und Energieeinsparungen. Beide nicht sehr gross, aber immerhin ein wenig.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. März 2008)

Naja ... wenn du den Takt des Systems manipulierst also den Kernel erlaubst den Takt der CPU so zu ändern wie Leistung benötigt wird könntest du schon merklich Strom sparen. Und da unter Gnu/Linux generell weniger nicht benötigte Dienste laufen und du wenn du beim Surfen so Sachen wie Flash blockst kaum CPU Last haben solltest dürftest du schon etwas sparen. Und im Prinzip ist jede Distribution geeignet solange deine Hardware kompatibel ist. Und das ist bei Centrino-Notebooks i.d.R. der Fall.

Evtl. wäre neben den oben genannten Distributionen auch Fedora einen Blick wert.

Das ganze nennt sich im Kernel übrigens cpufreq und sollte von Ubuntu unterstützt sein.


----------



## Draxx (13. März 2008)

Naja dachte halt nur an das nötige "System" + Browser +Netzwerk + Wlan + eventuell mp3 player.

Naja ich probiere windows "dienste" zu minimieren das mit linux hört sich mir zu spekulativ an.


----------



## ToniCE (15. März 2008)

Ganz viele Informationen zu dem Thema findest du auch hier: http://www.lesswatts.org/


----------



## Draxx (18. März 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese (englisch derzeit etwas eingerostet da ausbildung zum gesundheits und krankenpfleger da hat man mehr mit latein und griechisch zu kämpfen) kann man doch viel rausholen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Draxx (23. März 2008)

So habe mal auf meinen Server Ubuntu drauf gemacht lief soweit klasse, nur eine Frage wie siehts mit Treibern, Laptop Funktionssupport (spezielle tasten centrino unterstützung und co aus?) Und kann ich irgnedwie herr der ringe online zocken unter linux?


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. März 2008)

dazu schaust du am besten auf appdb.winehq.com


----------

